# Florida Smoke Out is ON!



## flagriller (Oct 13, 2007)

Yup, smokers are doing butts now, have three going people are arriving, well since 7am, the weather is PERFECT, 80* low humidity and not a cloud in the sky.  The food is abundant as well.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

and the Qview is forthcoming right ??? - y'all have a great time.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could be there with you guys, I can especially use the 80 degree weather!

Keep us updated with pix!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 13, 2007)

Thisng are looking good! Dogs are swimming in the pool and running around, ABT's are going on, weather is perfect, and USF is winning! Scotty and company are here as is Vlap, and Fatbackjoe, plus some friends of all..


----------



## rather be in the keys (Oct 13, 2007)

Jealous


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

( waving to & toasting everyone)  can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

How kewl! Hi all have a great time!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

How goes it Griller?


----------



## flagriller (Oct 13, 2007)

Going great now!!!!  Food is about 30 minutes out and the TBS is filling the air!  Good time for all and , how much food do we have????????


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

WAY too much, most likely. God Bless America!


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

Way too much food? That statement does not even start to describe the amount of food we had. Jim I think you need to go get a food packer today and vacuum pack that meat. With 2 growing kids that will keep them fed for a good while.

What a BLAST! I am sore even this morning and you should have seen my poor dog last night. She was sooooo tired she could hardly get into the back of my car and never moved once there. Then at home when I went to bed she tried to jump onto my bed. Her front paws Barely made it there and the back ones didn't even leave the ground. She just layed there like that with a pathetic look on her face until  I assisted her in climbing up the rest of the way. This morning she at least has the energy to wag her tail again.


----------



## richtee (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL... that was one dog tired dog!

Sounds like a fantastic time. Sadly, the opportunity for a MI deal like this is about gone. Soft frost last AM, and I can feel it's pretty cold this one too. Ah well, good for deer hunting tho!


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

Rich you will just have to fly on down here for the next one!


----------



## richtee (Oct 14, 2007)

I DO have an Uncle in Naples   Hmm..I send him smoked sausage all the time, and he LOVES butt...HMMM....


----------



## flagriller (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, a good time for all I think!  I sent everyone home with some food for today, and goodness both fridges are still chuck full!  I love cooking the stuff for people though. 
Vlap's dog got a good work out as did both mine! There're still sleeping!
Thanks everyone who attended and next year bigger.


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

Even now Kenya is on her side and out like a light... she doesnt even want to goto the bathroom... I invited her onto the couch and she had a hard time getting up there. I have an idea that every muscle in her body is incredibly sore! Me I am going to get moving here at some point and figure out what to cook for the football game. Nachos sound good!
Maybe a brot and some onion rings...

Maybe a blue can...well brown bottle...


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guy's......do we have any pic's of this get together???


----------



## vlap (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes! I have some and fatback joe has some. I do not think we have picts early in the day but I know I have enough to show you the MASSIVE amount of food we had.
I even have a picture of thin blue steam coming from my chili!
I am still attempting to wake up. Kenya finally moved again. (walked to her bed) so the process of waking is in effect... soon I will grab a beer and post some picts ;)


----------



## flagriller (Oct 14, 2007)

Scotty and Rocky have some pics too.


----------



## scotty (Oct 14, 2007)

Here they are

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...t=DSCF0428.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

great pics. looks like everyone had a great time. i like that smoker too.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks fun.  You guys picked the perfect weekend.  Up here in gainesville the weather was the best its been all year, sounds like yall got some of the same.


----------



## scotty (Oct 14, 2007)

SMOKER???????
  I thought it was  Joes  house


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow looks like a blast! AND LOTS of Food! That's an really kewl smoker did we ever get the details on that thing - CRS?


----------



## richtee (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool!   Are those rosemary TREES in the yard? Sigh... Last time in Vegas I clipped like 3 lbs off a hedge of rosemary. can't get it to grow that well here in MI.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 14, 2007)

We rode the Harley down to Brandon, so we didn't get to bring home any left-overs.  But we did have a wonderful time.  We stayed overnight at the Days Inn in Brandon and stopped at an anniversary celebration on the way home at the Crystal River Harley Shop.  What a blast.....and today is my birthday.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 14, 2007)

well then............HAPPY BIRTHDAY



d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rocky girl!

Glad you had a good time it looked awsome!


----------



## devolutionist (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow... and I was stuck out at Camp Brorein in Odessa with fifty screaming Cub Scouts eating campfire hot dogs on a stick.  At least I got to help them shoot a whole bunch of water rockets - awesome weather for it.  I'll definitely be coming out to the next one!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 15, 2007)

whats a water rocket?
i have heard of bottle rockets.......but not a water rocket



d8de


----------



## devolutionist (Oct 15, 2007)

The scouts attach fins to an empty 2 liter soda bottle, fill it about 1/2 way full of water, slam it down on the business end of a PVC launch tube that's got a little release mechanism on there... hook it up to the air compressor and put about 80psi in it... they pull the cord to release it, and POW - they usually go about 40-50 feet up... and the fins usually rip off on the first launch.

Should've ducked out for supper though - probably could've been to FlaGriller's house and back in an hour and a half 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, rep points from me going out to all that attended - well earned and well deserved!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like everything was a hit. Congratulations on the Florida Smoke Out gathering. Thanks for sharing the pics and telling the story.

Keep Smokin


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Well pulled pork sandwitches are on tap for tonight and some BBQ chickend sammies.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

You should not have to cook again for a month.  LOL

Thanks again for hosting it, Jim.  We would have never gotten it going if you did not step up.   I forgot to even look at what pics I took.  I know it was not many, I will try to check them out tonight and get them posted.


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

Tonight and the rest of the week I would guess ;)


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Man... what a thread!!   You guys demonstrated the whole reason why this site exists.. friends, food and good times, in spades. Where's that jealous icon...  ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

I pulled my smoker up to Michigan this summer......I can do it again.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree.  Just a great time and very relaxing.  

And no problem hosting, next year, or sooner bigger!  I have the room.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Grin...we can do ABTs while the Beast gets 10 butts and 30 slabs done   ;{)

Wheee!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like you guys had barely enough food there... *for an army! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

Great job!!


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely not enough food.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













 Fact is though that Alice  made enough corn bread alone to feed the  crowd


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

Darn Good cornbread at that!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Shotgun! You'll need a navigator


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Tha best part about having all that food is everyone got to take some home!  And does anyone know who brought the lemon cake? It was good but no one seems to know how it got there?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It kinda just appeared


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems like it was there all day.  I just assumed that it was one of the many things you prepared.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

No can't take credit for it.  It's like, poof, there it was.


----------



## vlap (Oct 15, 2007)

No idea here.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it was Joirna who brought it, but I am not sure of that. She was there shortly after we got there and so was the cake.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

No, she's my assistant here at work and she made the invitations and she said no she didn't.


----------



## devolutionist (Oct 15, 2007)

A mystery cake... sweet... the sign of any truly good party.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Well truth be told someone could have snuck in and we probably wouldn't have known.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry I am just now getting around to this thread... I am truly honored every time this site plays a part in getting folks together for good times and good food and very possibly creating friendships that will last a lifetime.

It's what the SMF is all about and I commend all of you that had a part in  this great event.

Kudos!!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, none of this would have happened if it weren't for your place here on the net.  Thanks for letting us hang around.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto! Thanks


----------

